# Tapping hear Look-Alike. What is THIS?



## PurpLev (Nov 15, 2012)

there was a shop-closing close by, and they were practically giving things away.. by the time I got there, the indexers, dividing heads, collets, and the good stuff was gone. so I just picked up some gun drills, go gauges, and some cutoff materials to work with, as well as this thing:




looked like a tapping head, but upon inspection the internal socket doesnt seem to be tappered, and just rotates with the shaft. there are no parts that can be extracted or whatnot, so am not really sure what the rotating independant black handle is for?!? any ideas what this is ?

Also picked up these 2:





figured I can use them for something, what are these?


Thanks in advance,
Sharon


----------



## wawoodman (Nov 15, 2012)

I'm inclined to agree with you. Possibly one part of the tool is missing. You might have the piece that holds the tap (or die) and you're missing the part that would go in tailpiece, and work to guide the part you have. What does the set screw do? Once we figure it out, I bet that handle is for extra leverage, to keep something from spinning.

Could we see pics of both ends?

Also, if you got any duplicates of the gun drills, will they be for sale?


----------



## Harvey Melvin Richards (Nov 15, 2012)

PurpLev said:


> Also picked up these 2:
> 
> View attachment 42447
> 
> ...



I've seen tool setters for lathes that look just like these. Are they of an appropriate height to be used as such?


----------



## PurpLev (Nov 15, 2012)

Thanks for the confirmation and ideas... I'll do more investigation on my end to see what I can find, and how I might be able to utilize these things.

as for the drills - yes, if I have duplicates I'm more than willing to sell them (not currently in the gun drilling business...although am interested in it long term)


----------



## OldMachinist (Nov 15, 2012)

Is the small hole on the side tapped for a pipe fitting. If so be a coolant inducer.


----------



## Tony Wells (Nov 15, 2012)

Sharon,
 I too may be interested in the surplus gun drills should you decide to sell. I acknowledge wawoodman for prior claim. Most of my interest would be in the sizes about 0.500, if it makes any difference. You made a good haul it looks like.


----------



## PurpLev (Nov 15, 2012)

so the small hole on top is indeed tapped and shows a rounded groove in the internal shaft - coolant plug? or a stop of some sort? 

there is also another set screw on the bottom part which might clamp on another piece that is held by this head. not sure what part is missing or should be held in there. any ideas?

as for the gun drills I have 3 duplicates. these seem to be 'BIJUR' 'sterling gun drills' the sizes I have duplicated are:
.2680 x 9" OAL
.2990 x 9" OAL
.2370 x 9" OAL

no .500" drills- sorry (I would have parted with it if I had it as I don't have an immediate use for one).

if anyone is interested in above sizes, ping me.


----------



## kd4gij (Nov 20, 2012)

If the tapped hole will alow coolant through the shaft then it is for high pressure coolant through an endmill


----------

